# Heavy Metal (visited sept 2013) 2014



## darbians (Sep 8, 2014)

This place is massive!! The images can not really convey how big this place is. Its a brilliant explore. However I never took many photos. I think there are more externals  So much to see and even the power is still on. Its hard to resist not to push any buttons :devil2: 

1






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





Thanks for taking a look I hope you enjoyed this spot as much as I did.​


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 8, 2014)

WOW. Number 5 and 6 photos are epic. I would love to visit this place, maybe on my next euro explore. I actually looked at this the other day on Google Earth, yes, it is MASSIVE! Great set of photos


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 8, 2014)

They would all make awesome prints! 
Looks an epic explore, industrial porn of the highest standard!  
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 8, 2014)

Tip Top images and I,m pleased you push any buttons dread to think what would happen!!


----------



## peroxidetim (Sep 9, 2014)

nice... did you know some of the buildings are still in use?


----------



## darbians (Sep 9, 2014)

peroxidetim said:


> nice... did you know some of the buildings are still in use?



Yes I think we went in one!


----------



## margatt (Sep 11, 2014)

An urbex dream come true. What a fantastic looking find! It’s always great when you come across a site that seems to go on forever and can’t be explored fully in a day. Excellent images by the way. truely expresses the size and power in the place.


----------



## Onmyown (Sep 13, 2014)

Awesome......


----------



## rikue (Sep 22, 2014)

Very nice Darbs!


----------



## darbians (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks to you all. The processing is a bit OTT in my opinion.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Sep 29, 2014)

Love it! Reminds me of a (much smaller) foundry I had to spend time in as an apprentice, way back when. The noise and the heat and the acrid air comes back to me even now. It was like Bedlam!!


----------



## InquisitiveFox (Sep 30, 2014)

Stunning - Picture 5 looks like something out of Halo! (xbox)


----------



## Malcog (Sep 30, 2014)

Its a sin that such a great production site is gathering rust instead of gathering wealth


----------



## darbians (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks a lot peeps. I have edited these again as I think some are a bit ott!


----------

